# Lactulose!!



## bubbles23 (Aug 30, 2009)

hi,

can you help me!!

i'm 9 weeks pregnant!! and really constipated so uncomfortable now, havent been since last friday!!

Can i take Lactulose and if so, what dosage !!!

i have tried alsort having loads of fluids, fruit and veg, and bran even tried prunes and 85% chocolate and nothing!!

thanks 

Laura


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I have moved this to the pharmacist as I'm not sure of the dose.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shawbert,

Lactulose is fine to take if pregnant. Usually starting dose would be 10ml twice a day. I would advise you to go see GP and get it prescribed (as it's free when pregnant ) ) It does take a good couple of days to start working though and you have to take it regularly to get the proper effect from it. You should really speak to GP about it to make sure this would be the best treatment for you, just incase you might continue to suffer through pregnancy. Not unusual for bowel habit to change in pregnancy due to hormone influence and growing baby pressing on all your internal organs  

Hope it resolves soon  
Maz x


----------

